# Dog Jobs



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

Is there any money in breedgin dogs or anything else to do with them and hunting... Like to a full time job that would support a family nicely, if you know what i mean :beer: cheers


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Ask Mike Vick 8)


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

mallardrocker said:


> Is there any money in breedgin dogs or anything else to do with them and hunting... Like to a full time job that would support a family nicely, if you know what i mean :beer: cheers


Your chances of becoming a dog vet are better than making money breeding and selling or training hunting dogs!

You have to be very good at what you do in order to make a living at it. It takes COUNTLESS hours of time, space, money, knowledge, water access, etc. etc. in order to make a living on dogs.

I'd go to vet school!


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

ahah that mike vick joke was good,
Vet doesnt interest me becuase i dont want to to deal with sick dogs, if you understnad what i mean. Your right that would take a lot of time and space, maybe a good thing to do when i retire

cheers


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Like any other career, it's dependent on your skills and abilities. A HUGE part in today's world is your ability to sell/market yourself and what you do.

I have a friend that makes $100k+ and another that makes about $25k. It also depends on your location as some people may be willing to pay more than others.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

There are very, very few people with the personality to be a professional dog trainer. It's impossible to explain, buy you must have a special feel for the dogs, must almost be a dog yourself. It's tough hard, thankless work and there's no such thing as an eight hour day. Think about it carefully.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you own dogs now? If so how many? If only one go borrow two or three from some friends see how they all get along. See how much sleep you get. How fustrated you get. The lack of family time for the week. Then think of your vehical. room for dogs? room for hunters? room for the gear? opps might need a trailer now to pack all of the stuff. Making these boys and girls a job would be great if you have the time, patience, money, know how, and also the avalibility of water that could be mostly yours and your customers own hunting grounds. I wish you luck in your venture. :beer: 
I love my three dogs but they require a LOT of time.. or they get bored and want to run for the sake of running..


----------

